# Broke a door off my exo terra. Is it fixable?



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:

Ok so my own stupid fault here. I was working on my custom background (which has turned into a giant nightmare) and the tank was on its back with the doors open resting on buckets so they didnt snap off(its a 3 footer). Well I ended up kicking a bucket (pardon the pun) and one door snapped off :2wallbang:. It's only one of the little plastic pins to hold the doors and make them swing open that has snapped (the top one).

Has anyone had this happen before and if so is there a way of fixing it?


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hello

i fixed one of these but the other day 
heres how i did it
basically, where the plastic bit goes up to the top to hinge
drill a hole right thru the plastic and also thru the top of the viv
then get a nut and bolt of sufficient length and bolt thru
job done, only on the one i did i had to make a door too cos the glass was broke
and ended up a tiny bit too small
but if its in one piece it shud be all good


hope this helps
daz


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

dazdaraz said:


> hello
> 
> i fixed one of these but the other day
> heres how i did it
> ...


Cheers mate that makes perfect sense, all is not lost!! :notworthy:


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

no worries dude

hope all goes well

daz


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i kicked the door off mine both snapping the plastic and breaking the glass :devil: ended up cutting the plastic off the bottom getting a new bit of glass then just silicon the glass and wedged a bit of plastic to replace the hinge :2thumb:


----------

